# Wholesale tropicals



## koiseller (Mar 26, 2010)

Wholesaler open to the public some weekends. E-mail for list of fish and open times. Cash only, we don't have machine (Taxes will apply though)
Located in Port Hope, ontario. That's East of GTA.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

What a beautiful farm you have. I'll look forward to driving out to see you.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

What kind of machine?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I assume they have no interac connection


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Email sent for a list...thanks


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

what fish? wholesaler of what?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

"Wholesale tropicals" .. speaks for itself


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

okoolo said:


> "Wholesale tropicals" .. speaks for itself


what tropicals? Marine? Fresh? Cichlids? speaks nothing.

From the name I only think that they sell Koi only.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

koiseller said:


> E-mail for list of fish


Just wanted to add-- it's not like its a secret right? If I email and you don't have what I'm after, why go through the rigamaroll? If wee can establish that I want what you have right now and then all I have to do is call and arrange pickup 

Why not post the list?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree .. they should post a list .. better yet have a website with pics


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I think their prices are very good. For example they have Angels size "M" 17 different kinds at this size but not sure how big "M" is?
Price start from $2.44 to $3.93 if you buy 1 to 11 fishy
but 12 or more price from $2.07 to $3.43.
The list is pretty big and yes they should have just post the list...might get more sales


----------

